# New Tunnel and Bridge going in.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a good start on putting in my new tunnel and bridge, after tearing out the old one that was rotting, due to the leaky waterfall above it. Leveled in the dual track tunnel and got it set.








Then on to setting the landscape blocks in for the dual track bridge.








Hopefully, I'll get in the abutments at the other end tomorrow.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking good Jerry 
Rodney


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

PUt in two lanes of Trex ladder from the tunnel north. NOw I have a good reference for placing the other abutment. Tomorrow! Last good day of weather tomorrow, for awhile. HURRYING!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Looks good, when you get a chance you can come help me! I got sided tracked with painting the kitchen.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great start on the rebuild, Jerry. Love those landscape blocks for retaining walls and abutments. They work out wonderfully...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty beat and worn out from my work yesterday. Will try to at least get the abutments in for the other end of the bridge on this last nice day for awhile. May be getting too old for this grunt stuff!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the Trex ladder system in. The white pipes are to run cords up to the filter.








Another angle. The abutment is set for the bridge.









The bridge set in, it was not as dominant looking as I feared. The black paint helped. It is made of 1/2' steel, welded by a buddy.









Other end.








I made a step at each end with smaller blocks, had not planned that, but it sure helps. Here's a view from across the layout.









Now, if the weather holds I can relay the track on the outside loop for some winter runs. Will do the inner loop/switches in the 
spring, after we do the new waterfall.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow, I can't wait for your open house next summer. fun running. 

SPRING!!!! winter doesn't start till Dec 13th.. lots of time to lay both lines.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The steel bridge looks great. How long is it? Are you going to add details to it like Marty does? I let mine rust.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

stop saying like Marty does,,,,


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Man Jerry.. that bridge is awesome.. 
Everything looks great.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Now is the time to work on layouts no bugs and cool temps. Plenty of time before snow sticks on the ground.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, thought I had replied to this, but don't see it on here. Thanks for your kind comments! 

Bridge is 14' long and 14" wide. Have some major track/switch work to do, if the weather improves again, may get back at it. Will have the outside loop going for sure for some winter runs. Ron Senek helped me some, when he was here, on how to tie the inner and outer loops together. Thanks RON!


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Very impressive work....bridge looks great as does the whole project. Going to be one nice looking layout, looking forward to seeing more.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

14 foot..... 

well, there are really some advantages to outdoor layouts.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I did mine in 10 FT sections. ( the septic tank is under it.) They are 12 inches x 12 inches. That is a little tight. I should have made it a little wider.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I went with 15" wide, had mulled over 14" but with a narrow gauge buddy here in town and Rodney not being able to run his K-36 when he was here that I'd make it wide enough for them. Widest thing I have is a Bachman Shay bash.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the outer loop hooked back up today, will give it a trial run tomorrow with the McKeen car. Have not hooked up track power yet. Supposed to be WINDY as heck though, but I HAVE to give it a trail run, need a bit of ballast first though. Will shoot some boring pix tomorrow also!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

like Marty does,,,,like Marty does,,,,like Marty does,,,,like Marty does,,,,like Marty does,,,,Just messin with ya Marty he he he
also as usual great work Jerry, bridge and tunnel and your whole layout look great... also did you know there was another Jerry Barnes on this site??????? were going to have to start calling you guys Jerry#1 AND Jerry #2 HA HA HA
Nick..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nic, thanks, had NO idea there was another Jerry Barnes, wonder if he's as good lookin' as me?  Poor guy if he is!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Weather finally improved for some ballasting and getting a run in with the battery powered McKeen car. All went well. Few adjustments need to be made. Will get a small movie on youTube later, if I have time.
Here's the McKeen car going over the bridge on the outer loop, inner loop is not hooked up yet.








Coming out of the new tunnel. Trex ladder will be put in here next spring, is in on the other side of the bridge. The waterfall pond will be

on top of the tunnel, hope it does not leak!


----------



## Tehachapi Dave (Nov 10, 2008)

How are you making the Trex roadbed? Is there a discussion on this i can go back to as i'm building my roadbed out of ground contact pressure treated lumber.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite a few topics on it in the track forum. 'ladder' is the word to use to search for this topic. Did you do a search? I ripped down the Trex(plastic decking material) into 3/4 by 1 1/2 strips. Used some solid trex for blocks in between that were the size of the plastic pipe I put in the ground to hold it. I used a bulb drill bit to get the plastic pipe down about 30" to prevent frost heave. Everything is screwed together with deck screws.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 10/19/2008 5:15 PM
stop saying like Marty does,,,,



Yeah like Marty does!








Toad


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Jerry,
Man that is sooo nice! Wish I was around!!! But I am planning some thing huge right now.
Toad


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Toad, 
Be careful, don't want it too big and overpower the RR. I was worried about my bridge, AFTER I got it together, but the black paint helped to reduce how big it looks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 11/12/2008 8:45 AM
Toad, 
Be careful, don't want it too big and overpower the RR. I was worried about my bridge, AFTER I got it together, but the black paint helped to reduce how big it looks.



True Jerry, but you have two main lines running through there so what ever size the bridge has to be then it has to be to the correct size.
Toad


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, that's why I went to 15" wide, was going to do 14". It's 8" center to center on the two tracks.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry - Lovely layout. I've always thought your RR was just the right size and had the perfect level of detail (sorty of llike Larry Mosher's here in MA). I also like the fact that you can run live steam as well as conventional model trains with relative ease. Out of curiosity do you have the general dimensions of the layout? Just curious if something similar will fit into our yard. Thanks, Jon


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the tunnel portal. Where'd that come from?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon, 
Layout is about 50' by 20'.


----------

